# What did you guys choose on Turbo Tax for a Tax Summary?



## etaontime (Jul 9, 2017)

So I didn't receive a 1099-K or a 1099-Misc just a tax summary.

When I go to turbotax I dont know which option to choose when entering income. Do I choose:

1099-MISC. Add all 1099-MISCs for this work. (Problem with this is they ask for information in Box 3: Box 4: and Box 5: which I have none of
or do I choose
Additional income and other income. Includes 1099-K, cash, checks, and other income. (Then it asks for what kind of form it is)

If any of you had a tax summary please let me know which one you chose and if you chose the second one what did you input for the type of form/income


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

etaontime said:


> So I didn't receive a 1099-K or a 1099-Misc just a tax summary.
> 
> When I go to turbotax I dont know which option to choose when entering income. Do I choose:
> 
> ...


I go to JACKSON HEWITT
They know how to do mileage and do taxes for other Uber drivers.
Their fee is deductible.

I steal their ink pens all the time.
Nice pens.

This year they get to do Uber, Lyft & Pizza Hut for me.
They get to do mileage deductions for all3.
They get to sort through credit card and cash tips.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just finished mine using Turbo tax through my partners dashboard and it was free  easy!


----------



## illinibri92 (Jan 31, 2018)

etaontime said:


> So I didn't receive a 1099-K or a 1099-Misc just a tax summary.
> 
> When I go to turbotax I dont know which option to choose when entering income. Do I choose:
> 
> ...


.

I use Turbo Tax Live and was able to talk to a specialist last night who is aware of the Uber change regarding 1099's. Don't use the 1099-Misc. Use the 2nd option (other income). You won't be able to enter the Uber FIEN #, but you can name the Income as as Uber. It will walk you through step by step. Enter info straight from tax summary. Gross amount, then vehicle expenses (I just used mileage from tax summary), Uber fees, cell phone. On $3400 gross, my taxable income came out to $709. He said that if your return gets flagged for not entering Uber tax ID via a 1099-k they will see that you listed Uber in other income (it should show as a Schedule C- I think) and as long as your gross income matches what Uber reported you should be good.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

illinibri92 said:


> .
> 
> I use Turbo Tax Live and was able to talk to a specialist last night who is aware of the Uber change regarding 1099's. Don't use the 1099-Misc. Use the 2nd option (other income). You won't be able to enter the Uber FIEN #, but you can name the Income as as Uber. It will walk you through step by step. Enter info straight from tax summary. Gross amount, then vehicle expenses (I just used mileage from tax summary), Uber fees, cell phone. On $3400 gross, my taxable income came out to $709. He said that if your return gets flagged for not entering Uber tax ID via a 1099-k they will see that you listed Uber in other income (it should show as a Schedule C- I think) and as long as your gross income matches what Uber reported you should be good.


Did you put the entire amount of Uber fees? A portion of that total is not deductible according to the yearly summary, namely the "others taxes or fees"(pic show no asterisk next to it).
What did the specialist say about it? Did he recommend using the entire amount?


----------



## illinibri92 (Jan 31, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Did you put the entire amount of Uber fees? A portion of that total is not deductible according to the yearly summary, namely the "others taxes or fees"(pic show no asterisk next to it).
> What did the specialist say about it? Did he recommend using the entire amount?


I only had the Service Fee, Booking Fee, and Split Fare Fee listed, so he told me to just include them all. They all had *.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I go to JACKSON HEWITT
> They know how to do mileage and do taxes for other Uber drivers.
> Their fee is deductible.
> 
> ...


 I went to Jackson Hewitt a few years ago. The preparer had a coffee cup full of small plastic American flags, "take one". I looked at the flag and on the margin attached to the stick it read "MADE IN CHINA". I wished I had saved it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

illinibri92 said:


> .
> 
> I use Turbo Tax Live and was able to talk to a specialist last night who is aware of the Uber change regarding 1099's. Don't use the 1099-Misc. Use the 2nd option (other income). You won't be able to enter the Uber FIEN #, but you can name the Income as as Uber. It will walk you through step by step. Enter info straight from tax summary. Gross amount, then vehicle expenses (*I just used mileage from tax summary)*, Uber fees, cell phone. On $3400 gross, my taxable income came out to $709. He said that if your return gets flagged for not entering Uber tax ID via a 1099-k they will see that you listed Uber in other income (it should show as a Schedule C- I think) and as long as your gross income matches what Uber reported you should be good.


Doesn't that only show miles with pax? You probably would have at least twice that by including all the miles driven with the app on.


----------

